# MECA "The Vinny": July 12th @ Lebanon, TN



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone planning on making this one? 

I know a couple people from out of town are coming (I'm looking at you, Robert). I talked to Mark Eldridge about it and he said he'll be there with his NASCAR for the first time.

This usually shapes up to be one of the larger events of the year, even though it's smack in the middle of Summer. 

To top it off, it's going to be a 3x event. With the likes of Eldridge coming, if you can make it, do it. 



Event details:


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.

It's more than a 7 hour drive for me, however. 

Not to mention, my mObridge just stopped working yesterday so I only have the BitPlay source working


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Gotta love a show that's being held in the "Poultry & Rabbits Shed"


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

onebadmonte said:


> Gotta love a show that's being held in the "Poultry & Rabbits Shed"


:laugh:

Will we have to watch out for chicken ****?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

subterFUSE said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Will we have to watch out for chicken ****?


Careful around the rabbits if you've got hairy legs and are wearing shorts.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

It's only a 3x, not a 4x event.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fixed!


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

I had already planned to be there, the NASCAR will be a treat


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Rabbit tastes exactly like chicken, by the way.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I will be going, I recommend you go if you are planing on going to finals. You have some of the best judges show up and you get a really good feel on where your car is. If your not going to finals but want to know how your car stacks up to some of the best sounding cars, I would go. If anything else go for the people, always brings a great crowd.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

1 Day Event?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, single day. As maddawg eluded to two of the three judges there are usually also finals judges


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll be there... right in my backyard....

Always wanted to take a listen to the NASCAR....


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a good time in its evolution to do so. The tune he had for college station was the best I've heard yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

Erin,

If we are able to meet up at the Vinny, I'd really like to get your thoughts on tweeter location in my TSX... 

Thanks sir


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

for sure.


I had hoped to be competing at this show (the one show I wanted to compete at this year) but I don't think I'll be able to pull that off. I have a bit of a new install (relocating a lot of stuff to the trunk) and between not having the items needed yet and trying to get a project at work done, I don't see it happening. IOW, I'll probably have a lot of free time at the show. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

Good deal sir, looking forward to it


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Will this be a good event for spectators? I don't have a competition level vehicle (or even close) but would love to listen to some cars since we will be in Nashville that weekend.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Abso-friggin-lutely. 
Speaking as someone who has been a fly on the wall and a competitor for 8 years or so, spectators are always welcome at these events. Nearly everyone who competes is more than happy to give a demo (assuming you don't catch them at a bad time). 

Just make sure to bring a demo disc with you. 


I drive a black Honda civic sedan. So if you see me, introduce yourself and I'll try to help you get some demos.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, Erin! We already made a demo disk from those songs you put out there so we will be sure to bring it. Thanks for that too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Which songs are you referencing? Just curious. I may have a link floating around I need to deactivate. (So I don't get in trouble)


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll PM you about it. I don't recall so I will have to go back and find the post. It was last year.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

ErinH said:


> for sure.
> 
> 
> I had hoped to be competing at this show (the one show I wanted to compete at this year) but I don't think I'll be able to pull that off. I have a bit of a new install (relocating a lot of stuff to the trunk) and between not having the items needed yet and trying to get a project at work done, I don't see it happening. IOW, I'll probably have a lot of free time at the show. LOL.


slacker


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm planning on being there in my usual spectator/heckler role


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow...I just fixin' to start this thread and first thing I see is Erin beat me to it. Awesome. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

It's been a couple of years since i competed this event. I will be there this year. Looking forward to it

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I definitely plan on being there to catch up with old friends, meet new people, eat some BBQ, and maybe have my car judged.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Bigbubba: I'm looking forward to listening to the Monte Carlo again...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely! Be interested in seeing how yours is coming along.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Going to try to be there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I look forward to hearing the audi again. And maybe getting a chance to see the innie as well.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> I look forward to hearing the audi again. And maybe getting a chance to *see the innie as well*.


Seeing the...what?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

ErinH said:


> I look forward to hearing the audi again. And maybe getting a chance to see the innie as well.



LMAO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be there.

Cory


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I look forward to hearing some great cars.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll be there. I usually hang around the SPL side as I don't have my SQ system any more and don't know many of the SQ guys, but I may swing by the SQ pavilion again


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just in case anyone is interested...

I've got a pair of BNIB SI HT18's Dual 4-ohm that I won't be using to finish up the HT. If anyone attending this show is interested in these subs, I'd take $150 each delivered.

Here's a link:
HT18 18″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

For anyone that lives in the Nashville area and areas to the North or West, you can make it a 5x MECA weekend by also coming to the 2x event on Saturday in Carbondale, IL. Nashville, TN is closer to Carbondale than where I live, and I am in Central Illinois.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this indoors or out?
Will there be power hookups?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

It is outside but under shade and yes there is power hook ups.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ what he said.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It's a pavilion, basically a roof on poles with no walls.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

BigAl205 said:


> It's a pavilion, basically a roof on poles with no walls.



And therefore a bunch of dudes with sweaty balls??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

If the weather turns out like they are saying it will be very hot and humid. So if you can, bring a cooler filled with some form of liquid hydration.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll have towels for the seats, then. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

seriously, that's probably a good idea.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Will also be wearing my quick-wick T-Shirt, and some spandex sport underwear to avoid the dreaded sweaty batwing. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I must say... that was a TMI. lol.


Looking forward to seeing you there. Wish I were competing at this one but I'm pretty sure I'll have to sit it out this year. May gut my system just so the guys don't talk me in to it again, lol.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

On a serious note, when are guys planning to get in?

Maybe grab some dinner on Saturday night?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I live just 2 hours away so I won't be coming up until Sunday morning. But I know some of the other guys will be coming up Saturday night. Wish I could... but hard to justify the extra cost.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

7 hours for me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You plan on coming to Finals as well?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

For the guys staying over night... Mount Juliet is a nice place to stay... and only 15 minutes from the show


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Gotta work Sunday...have fun, guys


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm prolly coming. And if anyone is going to the Parts Express show, it's not THAT far.

Nick


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> I'm prolly coming. And if anyone is going to the Parts Express show, it's not THAT far.
> 
> Nick


The Stereo One event in Carbondale is even closer. 3 hours 20 minutes from Carbondale, IL. to Lebanon, TN. vs 4 hours 50 minutes from Springboro, OH. to Lebanon. 

Carbondale is closer to Lebanon, TN, than it is to my house, and I live in central Illinois.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Results ?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't comment on who placed where, cause I can't remember, but it was a great turn out. Several long distance competitors. I think it was Modified class that had 8 competitors. Got to listen to a lot of great cars and got a lot of useful feed back on mine.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

Missed out due to an impromptu trip to the beach. I'll be at the next one though!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Tenacious said:


> Missed out due to an impromptu trip to the beach. I'll be at the next one though!


I walked thru looking for you, I guess now I know why I didn't find you


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is a link to some photos I took. Not a lot because us SQ guys typically don't have much to show off. 

Vinny_2015 by bikinpunk | Photobucket


edit: posted direct image tags a couple posts down...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Results ?


Overall Top 3 scores in SQ:
1. Mark Eldridge
2. Matt Hall
3. Tim Smith (his truck... Tim had to work... dang you Tim!!!!!)


It was a good show. I came to hang out and listen to cars and had a really fun time. The weather was actually pretty decent overall. At least until it rained the second time and got really humid. 

I heard some great sounding cars. I'm definitely looking forward to hearing them progress for finals.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pictures... so you don't have to click the link I posted above.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

So wishing I could have been there... really was looking forward to getting some quality seat time in SubterFUSE Audi....

Plus, that Benz looks quite interesting. ... what kind of subwoofer is that in the spare tire well?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time. The show had a great turn out. Lots of fantastic sounding cars.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ErinH said:


> pictures... so you don't have to click the link I posted above.


what sub is that? looks interesting


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm guessing a custom made subwoofer.... can't say I've seen one like that.... Pretty beefy


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had to message him to find out... I couldn't remember...

Alumapro M16.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Erin,

Thanks for the PI work...!

What else can you tell me about this car ?
Using some pretty potent Genesis amplifiers I see....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Matt's looking. I'll let him field questions.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

scores are up:
MECA Events


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for the photos Erin!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Erin thanks for the pics. I hate that I missed you. I was there that morning but had to leave to go to work. Hope we can catch up soon!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Thank you for the photos Erin!


Fo' shizzle, dude! Thanks for the demo. I really like the new car and install. Your trunk install is exactly the kind of "show, but don't make a scene" install that I want to go for. I'll use the install for inspiration. 




Tsmith said:


> Hey Erin thanks for the pics. I hate that I missed you. I was there that morning but had to leave to go to work. Hope we can catch up soon!


Yea, man, I hated that I didn't get to hang with you. It's been a while... too long. Your boy is getting tall, man! He even tried to beat me up and take my lunch money, but luckily my boys were there and he backed down pretty quick. LOL.

Nah, man, in all seriousness, I wish I had gotten a chance to hang with you. Maybe we can all have a little meet up at Cook's shop sometime if he doesn't mind.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Erin for the pics....for the fellas that couldn't be there. I would have loved to have attended, but alas, I was in Ohio.....

Looks like fantastic competition and beautiful installs.


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

I should of drove down for this. Thanks for the pics Erin. Ok, I have to ask. Why are some of the midrange and tweeters raised on the right side?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

some are to clear vents


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for everyone for bringing your 'A' game to make judging 28 cars fun.

Till next year!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

KP said:


> Thanks for everyone for bringing your 'A' game to make judging 28 cars fun.
> 
> Till next year!


Thank you for the great feedback Kirk. I know it was hot in those cars.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Kirk was also on his A game. He was easily 5 cars ahead of the other judges. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for coming Kirk. It was a great show and the feedback from you judges was very helpful.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

KP said:


> Thanks for everyone for bringing your 'A' game to make judging 28 cars fun.
> 
> Till next year!


Wait, what do you mean "Till next year"? That mean we wont see see you again till then? Or are you referring to the Vinny?


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah Kirk don't play, he was fast and accurate. I think he has to be fast, he drinks all that tea. Lots of bathroom breaks lol


----------

